# A few riddles



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 4, 2009)

What do you call a no-armed no-legged man in the mail box?

What do you call a no-armed no-legged man in the ocean?

What do you call a no-armed no-legged man on the wall?

What do you call a no-armed no-legged man on the floor?


----------



## Theognome (Jun 4, 2009)

Bill, Bob, Art and Matt.

In a pile of leaves? Russell.

At a hot dog stand? Frank.

Under a car? Jack.

Theognome


----------



## Skyler (Jun 4, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> What do you call a no-armed no-legged man in the mail box?



Cramped.



> What do you call a no-armed no-legged man in the ocean?



Drowned.



> What do you call a no-armed no-legged man on the wall?



A painting.



> What do you call a no-armed no-legged man on the floor?



A rug.


...I'm out of ideas. A hint?

EDIT: Hey, I got two out of four synonymous, if not right...


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Jun 4, 2009)

...well that was quick.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 4, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Bill, Bob, Art and Matt.
> 
> In a pile of leaves? Russell.
> 
> ...



Well, that was quick.


----------

